# Hazardous locations



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning:

Although this thread is meant for discussion based on the CEC and the NEC, and others of course, I should point out that in Canada, Class I, uses zones, not divisions.

My experience with hazardous locations comes mostly from maintenance, but during my younger days in big construction I seen plenty. Now living in Alberta, Oil and Gas is everywhere.

Hazardous locations have no borders and are a serious safety concern. Although I understand time and technology changes safety for the best, I would like to see one standard, with regard to hazardous locations, used globally. But, I am also not that naive! 

I will defer to the vast experience and knowledge of the members here, other than a few questions when I am completely not knowing. :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Borgi said:


> Morning:
> 
> Although this thread is meant for discussion based on the CEC and the NEC, and others of course, I should point out that in Canada, Class I, uses zones, not divisions.
> 
> ...


I'll bet it is the same, just worded differently.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

From complaining about homeowner wiring to globalization of hazardous locations. You like to cover it all, don't you, Borgi?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

We still have Appendix J for pre-1996 hazardous locations wired to the Class/Division system.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure if every province has a version of the "Code for Installation at Oil and Gas Facilities", but it is a handy summary for Class 1 installations...

http://www.qp.alberta.ca/570.cfm?frm_isbn=9780779776382&search_by=link


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> I'll bet it is the same, just worded differently.





> *18-006 Division of Class I locations* (see Appendices B and J)
> 
> Class I locations shall be further divided into three Zones based upon frequency of occurrence and duration of an explosive gas atmosphere as follows:
> 
> ...


The only difference I see between zones and divisions is the addition of Zone 0, and the fact that it is not during normal operation.

Maybe someone with more experience can explain! :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

This one is 10 years old, but it sums it up pretty closely...

http://www.hazloc.com/ca-wire-1.htm

This is some good 112 pages of reading on it from 2012...

http://sas.ieee.ca/pesias/seminar_slides/Area Classification IEEE Calgary Edmonton R1.pdf


----------

